# Circuit City question



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey Guys, I've been told to avoid big box stores when buying speakers. However, with Circuit City going out of business I was wondering if they carry any speaker brands that you would actually recommend. The speakers I have are just some I was able to put together that were lying around the house. The original plan was to hold off on buying a good set of speakers until my wife and I move so I'd know just was size room I'd have to fill with sound but if Circuit city slashes prices low enough, I might have to go with plan B.:demon:


----------



## geniusadam (Dec 30, 2008)

I was just recently at circuit city. Good luck attempting to hear anything because they've drastically reduced their staff. That being said, they do carry some brands that are decent. Some of _their_ high end Polk and Klipsch are ok. I think they carry the tsi line in polk, and i forget what they carry for Klipsch. Even at a reduced price, there still might be better deals from internet based companies.


----------



## MonsterMaddness (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not planning on spending any money unless I would regret it later. It would have to be something like 50% lower than what I could find online. Oh well, maybe If we wait long enough they might have some good prices on BDs.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

From what I have seen so far is they have marked the prices up so they can mark them down and I have yet to see a real good seal there except in demo models.I was able to purchase a Denon 2808CI Demo for 425.00 but thats for another forum


----------



## Natas (Nov 22, 2008)

The Polk and Klipsch speakers they sell sound good, but not near as good as the models you can get at a B&M store.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

olddog said:


> From what I have seen so far is they have marked the prices up so they can mark them down and I have yet to see a real good seal there except in demo models./QUOTE]
> 
> This has been my experience with most store closings, and coupled with a "no returns" policy, I usually stay away.


----------



## geniusadam (Dec 30, 2008)

eugovector said:


> This has been my experience with most store closings, and coupled with a "no returns" policy, I usually stay away.


This would be my warning too. I would hold off until thing are at least 50% off or more. The biggest problem is that you might find that stuff sells out long before that. The only thing i would buy from them right now are things that have a fixed price by the manufacturer, like ipods or video game or video game consoles, possibly cd's. Things that are always consistent between all stores, but CC can offer a closing discount.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Even though they are ugly, I did like the Boston Acoustic's towers they sold.

See if they have'em.


Also I stopped in my local CC and everything was 10% off, except 30% off display / used furniture (which looked like pooh)


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

As some of the stores stock is geting low there are some good deals to be had on the remaining stock. If you can find something you want as it is like a picked over corpse


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Be carefull because you buy them as is with no returns. If you buy and there is damage to the product after you open it it is too bad for you as although you get manufacturerers warranty it does not cover damage. The bad thing also is CC will not let you open the box until you pay so be carefull.


----------

